# Duck Decoy Spread Input



## SoTxCoog (Sep 19, 2012)

I hunt along the 59 corridor and so far I have about 4 dozen decoys mixed of mallards, teal and pintails. one teal mojo and one mallard mojo.

Last year I had a lot of days with little to no wind so I was thinking of picking up some more decoys that add some movement to the water as well as a few jerk strings.

What are the thoughts on the Mojo 12V Flyway Feeder Motion Decoy? Has anyone used it? Did it last long?

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-HUT900212

Any other recommendations on what I could add to the spread? Would a sandhill decoy add confidence for the ducks?


----------



## Quackersmacker7 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have 3 wonder ducks I put in my spread for those days with zero wind seem to work well


----------



## RLP (Jul 25, 2014)

*My 2 Cents*

I think you have a good spread with the birds you have. If anything I'd add Gadwall and Teal if you wanted to increase the numbers. On days with no wind, I'll add 2 x Jerk Rigs- with at least 1 in the spread at all times. I'd also get the 'feeder' decoys (butts in the air type) close to the bank/boat and give it that feeding look. I'd also check the quality of your decoys (I only use Pro Grade) and touch up the paint if you haven't already.

Just my thoughts.

-RLP

:texasflag Forever!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Some of the best decoys I've ever hunted were coot decoys, everything comes to them. Setting decoys is a art, check wind, sky's, then figure out where to put your lanes.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*decoys*

A light, easy to use addition and a hugh help on low breeze days, we use 2 liter plastic bottles and paint them black. I hook tie them at the neck, a lightight will work and the slightest thermal current makes them move.

If Hook posts soon, he will echo nuch the same. Good hunting!


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Like said before me coot decoys add security idk why but makes the ducks feel safer. 
Also feeding decoys are a plus. 
Id get a remote for the mojo so you can start an stop it ours flared a bit of birds last season by constantly running. 

As for decoy motion jerk string is a must they also have little motors you can attach to some of the decoys that keep them moving their about 10 bucks a piece at academy and they have worked ok for me.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

We also use the Wonder Duck splashers. Two in a spread adds a lot of movement when there is no wind. We used them more last year than the mojos.
Two Pintail splashers in a spread get a lot of attention.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

X 3 on the coot decoys. Add 3-4 dozen coots and more pintails. Rockland decoys makes a good coot decoy and are $37 and some change per 10. On big flats in the same area you hunt we will hunt over 150 + decoys. The species varies on the location. On one place we hunt in Markham we run at least 5 dozen coot decoys with our spread. This place has a huge coot population and they draw ducks like a magnet.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Talk to asxbilly ... he's got about 97 various kinds of robots and kites in his spread, for confidence, he even has a woodpecker that bangs it head against trees we put out ... they're pretty neat ... !

But personally, I'm a jerk chord kind of guy.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Why would you put a Sandhill in your spread? How often do you see sandhills in the area you hunt? Just something to think about. A heron (blue or white) would probably be a better choice. Coots are a great addition in most ares. A lot of folks use mallards beacause that is what is available. How many mallards do you actually see while hunting the coastal area that you hunt?, (i say that assuming you hunt the coastal area of 59 corridor) I grew up on the coast hunting all my life and rarely saw mallards. Sure we killed some, but is that what I'm going to base my spread on to have the most productive day? No. I'm going to put the decoys out of the most perdominant species in my area. Gadwall, teal, widegon, woodies, divers, shovelrs, pintails, and a few mallards mixed in. Feeder butts and motion decoys as well of course. If my spread was based on what ducks I wanted to kill id have a spread full of mallards and woodies only. Just something to think about when putting your pread together. Depending on where you hunt, sometimes the spread doesnt matter, its all about being on the X.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Talk to asxbilly ... he's got about 97 various kinds of robots and kites in his spread, for confidence, he even has a woodpecker that bangs it head against trees we put out ... they're pretty neat ... !
> 
> But personally, I'm a jerk chord kind of guy.


lmao.... Like Speck said I am a fan of motion... I use alot of different type of wonder ducks.. In my opinion they work great. I just about have one of each design they make.. lol.. The woodpecker is by far my favorite motion decoy though.......

But you can not go wrong with the old fashion jerk cord.. Use those as well..


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I use a string of coots pretty often. Always a jerk cord(s). My mojos have been sitting in the shed for a few seasons.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Chuck, when you are through with my decoys I sure would like them back....
Will be in Garwood this weekend.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> Chuck, when you are through with my decoys I sure would like them back....
> Will be in Garwood this weekend.


 I put the word out with some of the high school kids out here to let me know if any one was bragging at school about stealing decoys but they didn't hear anything.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

We will never see those again. But thanks anyway.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Texas Jeweler said:


> If Hook posts soon, he will echo nuch the same. Good hunting!


Not anymore big-guy...

I live up north now, and try to match the surrounding terrain/game/fowl etc...I do use motion decoys, but have a hard time getting guys to wear the suits...especially after it gets real cold(they cry about swimming in the ice water???)...Not getting any cheaper to pay them, even with all the illegals here(yeh, even here)...They also like the mallard suits, but not the tip-up pintail(go figure)...I have a few deer decoys that we stick out in the shallower water(eliminates the so-called confidence decoy) because even the ducks know that the deer are smarter...out of the 7 or 8 hundred deks that I had and used to use, I only use about 40 or 50 now...Depends on how cold it is as to 40 or 50, then what time of season...early, cold,we use 32 teal and 4 mallard with 6 or 7 black and 2 ruddys...If late cold, we go 21T, 16M, 2P(pintail).1ruddy(cause by now(late,cold) the other has gone..Might throw in a canvasback(C hereafter) if it is raining...If it is warm, late, we drink beer at the ramp and BS..

Hope this helps anyone thinking of moving or hunting "up north"..Hook


----------



## SoTxCoog (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses and advice. I hunt mostly flooded fields like the leases, not necessary on the coast, so I am not sure the coots would be worth it. Never seen one on a pond or flooded rice field.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Buy a pair of wonder duck decoys, you'd be surprised at how even late season shy birds will bomb into a small spread of what appears to be a few bird just having a ball of a time


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

SoTxCoog said:


> Thanks for all the responses and advice. I hunt mostly flooded fields like the leases, not necessary on the coast, so I am not sure the coots would be worth it. Never seen one on a pond or flooded rice field.


 You don't need to see coots on a pond for the decoys to be effective.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Good spread for around thanksgiving, works well in the yard for college football game day. 27 big ducks and 25 little ducks.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

I wouldn't add any decoys. Put your pintail out side your spread. Get a couple jerk cords to keep your decoys moving, leave your mojos at home, and don't touch your mallard call (stick with a pintail whistle).


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

AndyThomas said:


> I wouldn't add any decoys. Put your pintail out side your spread. Get a couple jerk cords to keep your decoys moving, leave your mojos at home, and don't touch your mallard call (stick with a pintail whistle).


people will never learn andy. everybody wants 12 duck commanders and face paint. to go with the 6 dozen brand new shiny decoys they grabbed on the way and a mojo in every species. I like to talk to my grandfather about the old days and all the birds that man has dropped. no duck commander, no duck dynasty, no face paint, just simple tactics and good scouting.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

cominahead said:


> people will never learn andy. everybody wants 12 duck commanders and face paint. to go with the 6 dozen brand new shiny decoys they grabbed on the way and a mojo in every species. I like to talk to my grandfather about the old days and all the birds that man has dropped. no duck commander, no duck dynasty, no face paint, just simple tactics and good scouting.


Ha, Im not going to lie. I did a lot of public land hunting in college. I tried everything. I had mojos, flappers, shakers, if it moved I had it. The best hunts I was having was when my mojos were dead and I left my calls in the truck. I started noticing a trend and sure enough, it worked!

IMO, less is more when decoying ducks (unless you are hunting a field or big water).

I prefer no more than 2 dozen decoys, a jerk cord, and quiet calls. What it boils down to is the birds will go where the birds want to go. If you get in the right spot, they will come. If you get in the right spot and throw out a big, beautiful spread and call your tail off, they will flare. Everything except the spoonies and divers at least


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

AndyThomas said:


> Get a couple jerk cords to keep your decoys moving, leave your mojos at home, and don't touch your mallard call (stick with a pintail whistle).


This X 1,000,000. All we put out is some Greys, a few Pintails, and about a dozen teal. I might throw a Hollywood or 2 in just so I can jack around with my hunting buddies. 2 dozen max on the big ducks we wad the Teal up in a spot by the blind which typically pulls them in close when they are bouncing around.

Stick to the Pintail whistle and work in a Grey Duck drake call here or there. I might hit a 4 or 5 note call but if you have ever heard a Grey hen or Pintail hen, they never rattle off more than 4 or 5 notes if that. We use Teal mojos only and pretty much pull them after 30 minutes and use the heck out of a jerk cord.

Follow your rules, cover your face up, and you are golden.


----------

